# Trout Rigs



## swampdonkey (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm from Georgia where catching speckled trout with a live or DOA shrimp under a popping cork is like taking candy from a baby. I have now relocated up to Newport News and am wondering what kind of success people have with this type of rig for trout up here. Also, where would one go (locally) if they wanted to try and target the speckled trout? Thanks for any help!


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

i know of some good spots. got to have a boat to fish um. how long u been in va.?? the trout fisherman around here are kinda tight lipped but there are some nice fish to be caught.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That rig you will be better off fishing from a boat. If you want to catch specs from the shore buy some 4" Berkeley Gulp swimming mullet, 4" curly tail grubs and an assortment of jig heads. Mirrolure lures also will catch a spec. Get the TT, 52 or 52m series. These models sink and get to where the fish are.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Some use kayaks and fish the grass lines in the inlets lots of fun works on redfish too There is a kayak for sale up on th e market board right now.

FISHMAN What colors works the best?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

bbcroaker said:


> FISHMAN What colors works the best?



Gulps: chartreuse always worked well for me white will work also. Don’t be afraid to try some other colors

Mirrolures: 11, 18, 21, 26, 808 Excellent model to use in dirty water, HP

As you can see there are many different colors that you can use. One thing about speckled trout fishing is with a speckled trout you never know what color works all the time so keep changing your colors for that day until you find something that works.

Also I like to use a red head jig head almost always


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

SW assassin split tail shad in "silver mullet"....works everyday no matter the condition....black head chart. body zara spook a close second, then i'd take a live mullet, especially for big troutski's


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

In the surf a 3/8 oz bad thru the bone head with a 4 in curly tail grub or a 52 mirrolure is the ticket. In the rivers hard baits like mirrolures seem to work best. That is not to say that grubs are not effective. Some days they seem to be the ticket there as well. This time of year topwater can be good early and late. The real trout fishing here is in the fall and winter. I only Trout fish from sept thru march.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

surf rat said:


> In the surf a 3/8 oz bad thru the bone head with a 4 in curly tail grub or a 52 mirrolure is the ticket. In the rivers hard baits like mirrolures seem to work best. That is not to say that grubs are not effective. Some days they seem to be the ticket there as well. This time of year topwater can be good early and late. The real trout fishing here is in the fall and winter.


Rat what do you mean by a 3/8 oz bad thru the bone head???????


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Bad thru the bone*

That is the brand I use in 3/8 or 3/4 oz. I get them from mission fishin. Look at big hammer grubs and swimbaits as well on their site as well


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

surf rat said:


> That is the brand I use in 3/8 or 3/4 oz. I get them from mission fishin. Look at big hammer grubs and swimbaits as well on their site as well


You got a web site for them?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.missionfishinlures.com/


----------

